# Singles going through ivf and emotional toils of it



## Jcg1973 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi there.  I'm new to this and actually joined about a year ago and I've only posted once before.  I guess that just shows where I'm at. .. In need of talking to someone in a similar situation.  I've tried insemination three times last year ( as I am gay), and Ivf earlier this year.  All unsuccessful. I am now on my second try at Ivf and have currently started the stimulation drug... So it's not long until I go for another scan and hopefully egg collection.  I actually am just wanting to chat with other women out there who have also found the emotional toil of doing this alone quite hard at times.  It's not been easy at all, although this time around I've not been so affected by the down drug as I was the first time.  If there is anyone out there who wants to chat, please let me know.  Thanks


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

it's not easy having fertility tx at the best of times, and often harder when doing it alone
think you'd get a better response if you posted this on the main singles board as that's where most of the singlies having treatment at the moment tend to gather   
or I'm sure our lovely mod Sharry could move this to the right place?
not sure where you are, but there are now quite regular meet ups in London for singlies and there seems to be plenty of chat on here too so hopefully you'll find some people at the same stage as you
my twins are 3 next spring so it's been a while since I was in your position but I remember well the emotional ups and downs and my thoughts are with you   
wishing you the very best of luck with the upcoming cycle and hang in there, it's very definitely worth it   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Jcg1973 (Mar 1, 2012)

Many thanks Suitcase of dreams for your post.  Oh wow, re your twins.  That makes me smile and gives me hope.  I did think I had posted this on the singles part of the forum....?  I am not very good at all these forum things, but I am learning.  yes I would love to chat with people in similar situations, so thank you for your advice on where to post.

Kind regards, Me x


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello just wanted to welcome you to the singles boards and to say hang on in there. You will get lots of support from the lovely ladies here and, as suitcase says, there are meets which I have personally found invaluable as I navigate through this as a single woman. Good luck!


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Good luck with your treatment, I'm on the 2 ww of 4th cycle. It's a long journey but we'll get there in the end. There's a meet up in London for us single gals this Sunday jcg. You can PM me if you're interested x


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

ivf is very emotional. im hoping to be matched soon & can start the process. i have certainly found ff very supportive. 

all the best xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for coming along yesterday to the London meet-up, JCG, hope you made some helpful connections  It was great to meet you, and hopefully your journey will get a bit easier with the extra support xx


----------

